
Translate Bio S-1 [RNA/MRNA Therapeutics] - lgats
https://sec.report/Document/0001193125-19-157006/
======
vikramkr
I'm confused - are they already public? I thought an s-1 was for IPOs or
offering new securities, but they seem to be already publicly traded - I see
news about a "private placement," is that something that involves issuing new
securities that is different from selling more shares on the market?

